# Cheapest trailer dealers around ND or MN?



## mnboy

I am looking at buying a 6x12 or 7x12 enclosed trailer and I was wondering if some of you could give me some info and direction on where you may have got yours. I am looking at getting my moneys worth though and want some decent plywood on the walls and not paneling. Probably just a single axle, with a side door is what I am looking at. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I am impressed with Spark's trailer sales. http://sparkstrailers.com/default.aspx

They seem to have some good deals.

I also work alot with Ultimate Transportation in Fargo. Talk to Tim. He always hooks up some good deals! 
http://www.ultimatetrailers.com/


----------



## Chuck Smith

What area are you from? If you live in the SE part of MN look at ferguson trailer sales. That is where I got mine. Just let him know I sent you. They will also make some modifications if you want on the trailer. They are located in Dover MN and in Rochester they have an outlet.


----------



## mnboy

I live in Moorhead and won't probably look at buying one until June, when I have some nice big summer checks coming in but all this info is great. The more the better to be able to compare prices.


----------



## brandtr

The cheapest I found in mn was at nornberg trailers in Little Falls Mn, Ph 320-632-1796 I bought a 6/14 single axle and it is well built and would buy another one from them in a heart beat. I travel all over Mn and this is the best price I could find (comparing apples to apples.)


----------



## djleye

Thess trailers seem to be well built and fairly priced, they are in SD though.

http://www.ludensimplement.com/


----------



## MN.Duck.Hunter

Absolute Trailer Sales in Inver Grove Heights had the best prices and best inventory on hand by far. I think they had like 500 trailers on the lot. They have a great service department and great customer service when buying a trailer with great financing options.

Finding a trailer place that will honor the warranty and take care of me if I have a problem is important since enclosed trailers have up to a 5 year warranty. Many of the trailer places I have seen just don't want to service the trailers....they just want to sell them. So going to Absolute Trailers Sales gets me both...LOW PRICES and GREAT SERVICE.....


----------

